# I hate moles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

So, this is makes 2 large holes LOL!!! Ki-ki is on a mission to rid our yard of the moles! She digs until she is half way to china LOL!!! Not really they are more long then deep, but still lol, she is ruthless with the digging lol and she comes in with her nose all dirty, and its red clay ugh! LOL! I looked out the window and saw her with her head half buried lol! So I thought I would share.


----------



## Irish123 (Jun 12, 2009)

Send her on to Missouri. I have moles too and my boy and girl I guess are too young and don't pay attention yet. I am going to stand out there with a shovel and bang them on the head. I can't stand what they do to the yard.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Irish123 said:


> Send her on to Missouri. I have moles too and my boy and girl I guess are too young and don't pay attention yet. I am going to stand out there with a shovel and bang them on the head. I can't stand what they do to the yard.


 :rofl: I think I would rather send my toy there LOL! She LOVES truffles and from what I understand there are plenty there! LOL!!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Hahaha...Where did the poodle go? Did she put Tynk in the hole to help her rat out that mole? It looks like Zoey is checking out the bushes for any stray critters. LOL. Ki Ki always looks like she is smiling.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Hehehe, thats funny  She;s just trying to be helpful right? LoL


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL!!!! Well she is VERY happy lol! Helpful would be one word I could use LOL!


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

The first picture is great, she'll be a great ratter one day


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Finghin said:


> The first picture is great, she'll be a great ratter one day


Really! Well I hope I NEVER have to rely on her for THAT LMAO!!!!!!! YUK!


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

That is too cute. I love the first picture. And the pictures of her with dirt all over her nose...it's like she is saying "Did I do a great job or what!"


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

coastmom said:


> That is too cute. I love the first picture. And the pictures of her with dirt all over her nose...it's like she is saying "Did I do a great job or what!"



Or What! LOL!!!! I think I may rent her out as a landscaper LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Now that would make a hilarious picture! I can see a little back pack on her with a flower or two hanging out while she is digging furiously. LOL Ki Ki the gardener.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

BFF said:


> Now that would make a hilarious picture! I can see a little back pack on her with a flower or two hanging out while she is digging furiously. LOL Ki Ki the gardener.


OMG!!! That gave me images that made me laugh!!!!! I may just set it up for a pic!!!!!!!


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

lol @ Irish123 - Where in Missouri? We are in Springfield.


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Passion, that's hilarious. I, too, love the first one...it's almost like she's saying "Hello, is anyone home?" It's so funny how poodles think they are being "helpful"...yeah, not so much ☺


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Poodleroni said:


> lol @ Irish123 - Where in Missouri? We are in Springfield.


Ok, my mistake, when I was researching truffles, after Tynk brought 3 of them to me from my back yard lol, I say ALOT of referance to Missouri, but it was research by the University of MO! I am sorry. My mistake!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

moles - groundhogs - I don't know what I have but they are tunneling under all my lawn! ugh! you walk in the grass and its all squishy! anyone know how to get rid of them?


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Pamela said:


> moles - groundhogs - I don't know what I have but they are tunneling under all my lawn! ugh! you walk in the grass and its all squishy! anyone know how to get rid of them?


Sounds like moles, the quickest way to get rid of them is to eliminate their food, grubs....get rid of the grubs and the moles will travel somewhere else. When we lived in SC our yard was like that, you could not walk in the yard without sinking about an inch into the ground lol, very spongy feeling. We got rid of the grubs and the moles left and went to our neighbors yard LOL!!!!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh, that is too coincidental. I had no idea that moles ate grubs. In another post regarding fleas, I mentioned beneficial nematodes. They get rid of several pests. Here is another link:

http://www.arbico-organics.com/beneficial-nematodes.html

They are sold in several places. I even found them at Wal Mart. I don't know if they will get rid of your moles, but the grubs will be gone.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

BFF said:


> Oh, that is too coincidental. I had no idea that moles ate grubs. In another post regarding fleas, I mentioned beneficial nematodes. They get rid of several pests. Here is another link:
> 
> http://www.arbico-organics.com/beneficial-nematodes.html
> 
> They are sold in several places. I even found them at Wal Mart. I don't know if they will get rid of your moles, but the grubs will be gone.


I checked these out, I had never heard of them before, now my husband and I are already planning to purchase some when we buy our own house!


----------



## cschinsky (Jun 29, 2009)

*Enter the "I hate Moles Because..." Contest!*

I just saw your posting on moles; you should enter this contest!

Sweeney's, a producer of mole-deterring products for consumers, has launched its third annual contest in search of the best "Mole Woes" stories.

One winner will receive a $500 gift card to Lowe's Home Improvement. Ten runners-up will receive a gift basket of mole-deterrent products. 

Deadline to enter is Aug. 31.

To enter, visit www.wrsweeney.com


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I think moles are cute, but they are a pest.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG! I am SO one it!!! Thanks!


----------

